# Please advise re faulty Truma heater



## 109057 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have a 1981 VW T25 Westy Joker. I bought it about two years ago just after it had been imported. The camper has an LPG tank to supply the appliances - fridge, cooker and the Truma heater.

All work except the Truma heater. It has never worked properly for me - the previous owner didn't know anything about it.










When switched on, it clicks, then you hear the 'whoomph' of it lighting. There is heat blowing for about 5 seconds, then it shuts down.

I have contacted Truma UK, who said that I should send it to them and if they can't fix it they will supply me with a new one for about £450. The guy who told me this actually said the above sentence without pausing or drawing breath which makes me slightly doubtful they will even examine my heater.

Unfortunately, the Truma 1800e is an old heater which seems to be putting people off looking at it for me, either cos the parts are not available? or because of risks? I don't know, although this unit looks very clean - it's spotless inside (I removed the cover just to have a look)

Does anyone have any experience with these units or know of anywhere that would look at an older Truma heater? Just for info too, I have contacted all the local Truma self proclaimed 'specialists' listed on Truma's website within 30 miles - none are interested. I am ready to post it off for a service - IF anyone will touch it! I'm not too optimistic here folks, but I just cannot afford £450 for a new heater.

Many thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

It might help if you said what area you lived in, when we had a heater problem we went to CaraTek Leisure at 289, Goodyers End Lane Bedworth C12 OHX Tel 02476 368008 e.mail [email protected]

Jacquie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you checked your gas regulator?

If it is the 30mb type, the Truma ones are notoriously unreliable.

Symptoms are a weakened gas flame on your rings that dips if you light a second one and also in sync with the cyclic attempts to start by your Truma gas heater.


----------



## 109057 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Jacquie I will email them now - have you had an older heater fixed by them before? 

Thanks Pippin, but I am a layman, unfortunately. I don't even know what the word cyclic means


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On off on off on off on off on off on off - shall I stop now?!!!!!

Anyway, that is what our Trumatic heater did because of the regulator fault.


----------



## 109057 (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL m8 no, it just switches off after 5 seconds of heat - you can restart it by flicking the power switch off and on again, but it does the same. shame cos I would be away in it now if it worked heh


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Ours wasn't as old as yours and the problem sounds similar to what you are saying. There was something (think it was a thermo coupling) that wasn't quite lined up right and it kept cutting off.


Jacquie


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Jacquie could be right. Maybe the thermocouple that senses the presence of a flame is either faulty or needs repositioning. The Truma website that I looked at did not show the internal breakdown of parts. The thermocouple might be a standard unit as used on domestic boilers. Worth a look.


----------



## stevebill (Jan 5, 2008)

*truma gas heater*

Hi, 
You can download information from the Truma website. This looks like mine i.e. a model 1800/E1800 or similar. I got a full spec and installation/running instructions. Ive had the van three weeks and am still working my way through the electrics, which are in a choice of German and Japanese. Ive got a full manual in Japanese!
So far, I can only get the Trumatic working on the low setting, but I'm thinking hard....
cheers
Stevebill, New Zealand


----------



## 122127 (Apr 7, 2009)

hello,

I have just purchased a 1998 auto-trail chyenne 590s motorhome, and correct me if i`m wrong here, first time i got the flame lighting on my trumatic gas heater turned the dial to a setting the flame went out after a few seconds you may just get a min or two out of it, i kept the dial pushed down with my finger and it stayed on while doing so, but as soon as i let go the flame splurted out, my gas bottle is full, i expected it to heat up real fast and then blow hot air around the cabin, do i have a problem here am i doing something wrong ? also i hear this ticking sound and this is very annoying

anyone please help :?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

The "ticking" sound is normally the igniter fireing to light the gas. Please post the model type as this will help others to help.

*Notice to Mod's* Can this post be put into it's own thread as reading through old posts to a new question is not everyones cup of tea, Ta.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Daft question probably, but there isn't a cover fitted to the external vent is there?? (Question is aimed at the original poster not the new question!)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Leeds 'ain't that far from the Truma factory on the A500 . . what about phoning them to book it in for a heater service at their factory - Stewart [Artona] went their in his van and they were not expensive [and gave them a cuppa in their canteen whilst the work was carried out !


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Chris, A Westphalia of that year would be fitted with an inline 50mbar regulator. Depending how long it has been in this country more than likely out of ignorance someone has changed it to a 37mbar which will not help. If you take the cover off the fire on the baseplate you should still find the specification label which will state on there 50 or 37mbar. If it is the thermocouple gone it is a part which is common to all the Truma/Carver fires & is readily available. Shame you are up north or I would have sorted it for you, Steve


----------



## 123832 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: truma gas heater*



stevebill said:


> Hi,
> You can download information from the Truma website. This looks like mine i.e. a model 1800/E1800 or similar. I got a full spec and installation/running instructions. Ive had the van three weeks and am still working my way through the electrics, which are in a choice of German and Japanese. Ive got a full manual in Japanese!
> So far, I can only get the Trumatic working on the low setting, but I'm thinking hard....
> cheers
> Stevebill, New Zealand


Hi Stevebill, did you ever manage to figure out how to work your Truma on a high heat. We have a 3 year old motorhome with a Truma E2400 heater which goes fine on low, but cuts off when turned onto high. So far have not been able to get anyone to help us sort it out
Cheers
Gaye, Hamilton, New Zealand


----------

